# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wil ik zwanger worden?

## Agnes574

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb een rare vraag aan alle (aanstaande) 'mama's'...
Hoe wisten jullie;nu wil ik een kind???
Ik begin toch wel héél erge 'moedergevoelens' te krijgen en denk vaak;zou toch leuk zijn een kindje(en ik besef écht wel wat dat inhoud;een kind krijgen en opvoeden:ben ook al 33)... :Smile:  
Maar aan de andere kant speelt nog steeds het 'vrijheid,blijheid-gevoel'...
ben ik er nog niet klaar voor dan???  :Confused:  
Ik zou graag jullie mening horen...ik wacht af....

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## evi

ik denk agnes dat je moet afwegen wat belangrijker voor jou is.
en dingen tegen elkaar moet afstrepen..
bijv wil ik gebonden zijn ..zoals jij het zegt mijn vrijheid opgeven..
wil ik financieel inleveren??
ik moet er wel bij zeggen ik ben niet alleen staand dus daar kan ik niet over mee praten.
maar ik heb gewoon een heel sterk gevoel dat ik er alles voor over heb en als ik dingen moet inleveren ..dat vind ik niet erg want dat weegt bij mij niet op.
ik kan nog zat leuke dingen doen mischien andere dingen en minder vaak..maar dat maakt mij niet uit.
daarom is het belangrijk wat jij wilt met je leven..
en wat je bedoelt met vrijheid ,blijheid??
is dat een avondje flink stappen??
groetjes evi

----------


## snipper

Hoi Agnes,

Ik denk dat er maar weinig vrouwen zijn die zo'n soort "oergevoel" hebben, zo van "NU wil ik een baby!". Bij mij is het zo dat ik het heel graag wil, maar af en toe steken wat twijfels de kop op... Vooral als je ziet hoe veel mensen het heel moeilijk hebben, dan vraag je je af of het kind wel gelukkig zal zijn, of je wel goed kunt opvoeden etc.
Als je erg twijfelt is het waarschijnlijk om nog wat langer te wachten.
De ultieme test: Als iemand in je omgeving een baby heeft gekregen, ga erheen en hou de baby vast, en kijk dan wat voor kriebels je krijgt. En dan weer tegen de nadelen (korte nachten, weinig slaap, minder vrijheid) afwegen!

Moeilijk he!

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Snipper....

Wij zitten qua gedachtengang hierover blijkbaar toch wel een beetje op één lijn...hihi...
Idd,zolang er teveel twijfels zijn wacht ik nog maar een beetje....
Ik twijfel niet aan het kind zijn geluk of opvoeding,dat zit wel snor denk ik;maar ik zit meer met mijn ziekte(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom)en het leven samen met mijn partner in....willen we dit wel(ene keer wel,andere keer niet,andere keer weet niet....)
Kunnen we in deze huidige samenleving van oorlog,milieuvervuiling,etc nog wel met een gerust geweten een kind op de wereld zetten...wat en hoe met onze toekomstplannen;past een kind daarin....?????????????????????????
Het antwoord op al die vragen zal nog wel komen...tot dan...gewoon doorslikken die pil en als ik toch zwanger mocht raken,zal het zeker niet ongewenst zijn.....maaruh;eerst maar eens stoppen met roken  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

> ik denk agnes dat je moet afwegen wat belangrijker voor jou is.
> en dingen tegen elkaar moet afstrepen..
> bijv wil ik gebonden zijn ..zoals jij het zegt mijn vrijheid opgeven..
> wil ik financieel inleveren??
> ik moet er wel bij zeggen ik ben niet alleen staand dus daar kan ik niet over mee praten.
> maar ik heb gewoon een heel sterk gevoel dat ik er alles voor over heb en als ik dingen moet inleveren ..dat vind ik niet erg want dat weegt bij mij niet op.
> ik kan nog zat leuke dingen doen mischien andere dingen en minder vaak..maar dat maakt mij niet uit.
> daarom is het belangrijk wat jij wilt met je leven..
> en wat je bedoelt met vrijheid ,blijheid??
> ...


Hoi Evi,
Ik denk dat je mijn antwoorden hierboven wel ziet staan....op het gebied van 'inlevering' en 'financieen' zie ik geen enkel probleem,dat heb ik er allemaal voor over....en stappen....nee,dat doe ik vrijwel nooit:ik ben liever lekker thuis  :Wink: 
Met vrijheid,blijheid bedoel ik meer de verantwoordelijkheid en de eventuele plannen die mijn vriend en ik nog hebben voor de toekomst...al vormen die eigenlijk ook niet echt een probleem(huisje,boompje,beestje(s) is al compleet)...ach,als de dag er is;ja WE GAAN ERVOOR laat ik het jullie meteen weten  :Wink: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------

